# 1979 gheenoe 6hp Yamaha 2 stroke prop help



## Estockdan (Sep 28, 2020)

I wanna rise my engine and find a good prop that will run skinny water and will get up and go


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

I just sold a 15' River Hawk Classic with a 1979 Evinrude 6hp motor and a short shaft. I put a Bob's Plate on mine and went with the 4" setback. I raised the motor up about an 1" above the bottom of the hull. based on the setback. It would run about 12mph with just me in it. Your not going to get much more than that out of it, unless you're a little dude. I don't see where a prop change would make that much difference on this setup.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

Gheenoe makes a transom riser - give em call. They have it fabricated - I had my old setup with jackplate and transom riser on a LT25 and it kicked ass.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Damn this is my old gheenoe lot of birds killed out of that thing


----------

